# "DADDY"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I gave "Daddy" some new teeth first to make him look more like Bill Campbell's original art work. I reshaped his hat with my heat gun, added some lenses to his glasses, and used some Maribu to add hair and his goatee, and some basic plug lines. All the rest is just smoke and paint!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

23 skidoo


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the lepord print your own art work?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh it's hand painted


----------

